# Cherry fragrance



## jennyannlowe (Feb 22, 2016)

I am making a slow moving soap recipe in a slab mold, can somebody suggest a fragrance oil that will not accelerate trace or discolor soap?

 I'm going to use Mica to make several different colors. I'd like to use cranberry, cherry or strawberry.

 I know not to use any vanilla type fragrance oils but can somebody suggest one?

 I know there is the scent Review website and I just spent 30 minutes going through that and didn't find what I was looking for. Can someone suggest one?

 thank you very much


----------



## dibbles (Feb 22, 2016)

My favorite vanilla is Vanilla Milk from Mad Oils. It does discolor to a dark brown though. Jules is doing a vanilla test that might be helpful. Here's a link.

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=55719


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 22, 2016)

Bite me fragrance from NG is a very strong FO. It smells like hawian fruit punch to me. Others say it smells like cherry. It does have slight acceleration though and it discolors to an ivory color.


----------



## shunt2011 (Feb 23, 2016)

I second Bite Me.  It's very fruity punch type.  I color it so haven't noticed the discoloring and very slight acceleration.  Not enough to really interfere with swirls.  A nice Cranberry scent is Cranberry Citrus from Peak.  I really like it but you can certainly tell it's a mix.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Feb 23, 2016)

I'm planning to make a several color swirl slab mold, will cherry, strawberry, cranberry...are they able to be colored ? I mean...you know how vanilla can't be colored to hide the brown? That's what I mean about these....ok to color red orange yellow...etc?


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 23, 2016)

You'll have to check out the fragrance oils from the supplier... lots of FOs contain vanillin including ones that aren't scented specifically as vanilla. 

None of these discolor or accelerate for me. 

NG Bite Me smells just like Hawaiian Punch.
WSP Black Cherry is a nice cherry.
WSP Apple Mango Tango is sweet and fruity.
WSP Black Raspberry Vanilla doesn't have vanillin in it and smells pretty spot-on to BBW.

You really have a ton of options with fruit scents. Check out our review spreadsheet for lots of options. It's got a tab for each supplier: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...7sNswuh-yaTdRf1M/edit?authkey=CMTEtswL#gid=13

ETA: Strawberry is one of those scents you'd think would be easy to find, but many discolor and most fade. I haven't found one I like yet.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Feb 23, 2016)

Most of the strawberries are problematic. I've had good luck with them sticking in HP but no luck with CP. 

The few I've used (ok, one and that was enough after researching that strawberry FOs are mostly a problem) riced, then separated. Then, after I beat it into submission the scent was 100% gone in 24 hours... All that work for nothing. 

FWIW, bite be does discolor to ivory. But, it still takes on color very well. I haven't used any of the other recommended ones. I have black raspberry vanilla but I haven't soaped it. I read everywhere that it works extremely well. I love the scent.


----------



## KristaY (Feb 23, 2016)

I like Peak Candle Supply's Black Raspberry Vanilla. No discoloration and no acceleration. Gives me plenty of time for color and swirls but I have noticed it fades just a bit after cure. Once the soap hits the water and steam of the shower though it comes right back. It's a very popular spring/summer scent with my family and friends!


----------



## Lina (Mar 3, 2016)

I have found Apple Mango Tango so difficult to work with. It separates for me, and the BRV fades so badly.


----------



## shunt2011 (Mar 3, 2016)

Peak BRV is awesome to work with and sticks like crazy.  It's one of my customers favorites.


----------



## snappyllama (Mar 3, 2016)

Lina said:


> I have found Apple Mango Tango so difficult to work with. It separates for me, and the BRV fades so badly.



Try WSP's Apple Mango Tango. Mine behaved perfectly at 33% lye concentration - I had time to put into squirt bottles and play for around 30 minutes . I wasn't entirely sure of it oob, but it smells great in soap.


----------



## Lina (Mar 13, 2016)

Hmm I wonder what I did wrong. I have worked with WSP apple mango tango twice and both times it separates at 33% lye solution.


----------

